# Should I should I?



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Well my wife is in a bubbly mood since yesterday, and wants to do something for me in return. I'm curious whether this would be a good opportunity to tell her "yeah sure, come to counselling with me!" lol

But then she may go from... :smthumbup: :yay:  :toast:

To... :wtf:  :scratchhead: :cussing: :slap: :banghead:

So... lol, maybe not eh? Tempting opportunity however...


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Dude...just do it, Nike style and all.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Alright... ok but I'm gonna try to film her reaction!!! Would be interesting, hmmm... now when to drop the bomb hehehe xD
Or I can wait a while and let her enjoy being happy without any worries for now. Lest she calls me an "emotional rollercoaster" again lol


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Well.... if she should ask what you want.... then ya, get her to go to counseling with you. 

If she doesn't ask, then wait til after her "something".... then ask her to go to counseling!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

OK Mr. Dude, don't go filming anything. It's not that big of a milestone. I mean, if you posted it on You Tube, it'd only get one hit and it'd be yours...

hahahahaha


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Just tell her. Geebus. If she refuses, and she knows it's important to you, then there are some big issues there. ....

Omg. Film it? I hope you're joking. Seriously...you need some of Trenton's wine. Calm the eff down, go be an adult about the situation and talk to your wife. 

Damn. Now I need some wine.

.....


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

LOL of course I'm kidding about the filming hahaha

Bringing up counselling would most definitely ruin the good moment but yeah -> unfortunately this is the one opportunity I may have to finally drag her ass to counselling. Cause if we fix this, that's IT - our marriage will be completely drama-free!

Well, maybe not lol... but it'll be pretty close to drama-free!


----------

